# Final Stage 20 *SPOILER*



## zimzum42 (25 Jul 2010)

Doubt we'll see Schleck try anything crazy (Would be fun though!)

Lance tried to make a scene, and succeeded, so they are running late today


Come on Cav!!!!!! Get the green!


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Doubt we'll see Schleck try anything crazy (Would be fun though!)
> 
> Lance tried to make a scene, and succeeded, so they are running late today
> 
> ...



What was that
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Come on Cav!!!!!! Get the green!



Stage win would be great. Green is a bit of a long shot


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Jul 2010)

I agree with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkstar (25 Jul 2010)

Team Radioshack came out wearing Livestrong jerseys, but were soon told to change them for the team kit. They had to stop on the side of the road to change them, meaning the rest of the field waited for them. It was an amazing piece of PR which I can only admire, very well thought out. 

I really hope Cav gets the stage win today, though believe the Green jerseys may be one step to far from the one stage unfortunately.


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Lance tried to make a scene, and succeeded, so they are running late today





Keith Oates said:


> What was that?????????????????????????????



They turned up in Livestrong jerseys. Commissionaires said 'Radioshack jerseys or you don't ride'.... Scene presumably was the change of shirts and, eventually, race numbers.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

It's just haunting me now that first day that Cav got beaten in the sprint. He pulled up at the end and must have lost a few places and a few points. Those few points might be just what he misses the green jersey by...


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jul 2010)

Steve H said:


> It's just haunting me now that first day that Cav got beaten in the sprint. He pulled up at the end and must have lost a few places and a few points. Those few points might be just what he misses the green jersey by...



He could have made third quite easily that day, and lost out on 12 points...


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> He could have made third quite easily that day, and lost out on 12 points...



Was that what it was - 12 points?? That's an expensive mistake to chalk up to experience. Got to admire his first or nothing mindset though. It's probably what has got him to where he is today


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Jul 2010)

Got home in time, Come on Cav!


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

darkstar said:


> It was an amazing piece of PR which I can only admire, very well thought out.



Just been thinking about this (whilst playing spot the tourist attraction!); I think it speaks volumes about him. 

Any chance that breakaway will stay away you reckon? It's a possible!


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Jul 2010)

I'd be surprised if the peloton let them stay out too long.


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

You'd have thought so but the gap's not coming down.... yet! 18km to go,,,


----------



## darkstar (25 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Just been thinking about this (whilst playing spot the tourist attraction!); I think it speaks volumes about him.
> 
> Any chance that breakaway will stay away you reckon? It's a possible!



The whole tour is run by PR, it's why riders breakaway so far off the finish, it's why they give so much air time to the random buildings surrounding the route etc. Armstrong has given enough to the tour, i'm impressed that he decided to stick with this tour after losing so much time, I can't deny him the chance to give exposure to his Cancer charity. Can you?


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

Ah, reeling them in now...shame. I was beginning to hope for a party spoiler!


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

darkstar, whatever, I'm watching the cycling my friend!


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Jul 2010)

Are the breaks normally this long on ITV?


----------



## darkstar (25 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> darkstar, whatever, I'm watching the cycling my friend!


So am I, enjoy.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

The breakaway is getting bigger. They could spoil the day here


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

Blimey, I'm starting to hope they do stay out there! Can't see it but it makes for an exciting finish!


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

Groupo compacto


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

Don't they know they shouldn't ride in the gutter!


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

Stage win, but no green jersey.


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Jul 2010)

Is there a jaw dropping emoticon? That was immense, No one should be that quick.


----------



## darkstar (25 Jul 2010)

I'm speechless after that, he came out of no where. Fastest in the world, yet again


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2010)

Made that look easy again didn't he? From some distance out and without a lead out too. The guy's good, the best even.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

Definitely the best sprinter - just wish he hadn't let up on the first sprint day now. Those extra points could have got him the jersey


----------



## Noodley (25 Jul 2010)

Another superb sprint from Cav.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jul 2010)

Anyone know the top speed Cav has been clocked doing ? He was really motoring today .

Was watching it on ITV and, as they all approached the final bit, the camera was alongside Hoshovd and his Cervelo team lead-out man, then Cav came absolutely flying through in the background  - to win by a mile (well, OK 10 bike lengths, according to CB)


----------



## mangaman (25 Jul 2010)

I'm glad to see Cav racking up the wins and seeing the Green Jersey as secondary.

He's so young and so much the fastest guy in the world - I like to see him win.

Green jersey winners are often the guys that are goodish sprinters and pick up a few intermediates on breakaways.

I think Cav is great - he just wants to win bike races. It's hard to see where anyone will come to challenge him in the next few years - by which time Thor and Petacchi will have gone.

Ferrar has never looked anywhere close (despite his amazing sunglasses we hear so much about on Eurosport) 

Cav has had his worst season to date this year up to the tour (and even on the 1st few stages), but has looked the best sprinter I've ever seen in nearly 20 years of watching since.

The loss of Renshaw, even, made no difference.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jul 2010)

Nicely said mangaman


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

darkstar said:


> Team Radioshack came out wearing Livestrong jerseys, but were soon told to change them for the team kit. They had to stop on the side of the road to change them, meaning the rest of the field waited for them. *It was an amazing piece of PR which I can only admire, very well thought out. *


No, it was a screw-up, not a cunning coup. They would have got better coverage if they had kept the jerseys on for the stage and onto the podium for the team prize. As it was, by not clearing the kit change first, they ended up looking undignified, disorganised and humiliated.


----------



## mangaman (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No, it was a screw-up, not a cunning coup. They would have got better coverage if they had kept the jerseys on for the stage and onto the podium for the team prize. As it was, by not clearing the kit change first, they ended up looking undignified, disorganised and humiliated.



As they did the whole tour Chuffy  

Let's hope they disappear gracefully.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No, it was a screw-up, not a cunning coup. They would have got better coverage if they had kept the jerseys on for the stage and onto the podium for the team prize. As it was, by not clearing the kit change first, they ended up looking undignified, disorganised and humiliated.



... and got exposure on all the news broadcasts tonight. Not sure the same would have happened if they'd worn the charity kit all stage.

Cav has proven over the last few stages just how good he is. The lead out has been spoilt on both occasions and he's had to ride the sprint solo but the acceleration he has is unbelievable.

Team sky have got better in the last few days but they need to get a better sprinter as the lead out has not been matched by the finishing.


----------



## mangaman (25 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> ... and got exposure on all the news broadcasts tonight. Not sure the same would have happened if they'd worn the charity kit all stage.
> 
> Cav has proven over the last few stages just how good he is. The lead out has been spoilt on both occasions and he's had to ride the sprint solo but the acceleration he has is unbelievable.
> 
> Team sky have got better in the last few days but they need to get a better sprinter as the lead out has not been matched by the finishing.



Anyone think Sky can buy out Cav?

Wiggins has shown he's not a GC guy - Sky could, I'm sure, get the Green for Cav. Let Bradley concentrate on the oher GTs maybe.

Bring on Lundkvist

And buy Renshaw out as well.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

mcshroom said:


> ... *and got exposure on all the news broadcasts tonight. *Not sure the same would have happened if they'd worn the charity kit all stage.


...looking grumpy and stupid. That's not how you do PR, trust me. Pics of the team in their Livestrong kit, during the stage and on the podium for the team presentation would have been used through the year in campaigns and publicity material. A five second slot on the news of the team flashing their cyclists tan lines would never have been the aim.

Edit: Apparently they put them back on for the team prize presentation, which would at least salvage something for the campaign portfolio.

Not sure about Boasson-Hagen, is he a full-on sprinter or a stage racer with a good sprint?


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2010)

mangaman said:


> Anyone think Sky can buy out Cav?


They've got the money. Not sure that HTC would ever let him go. Without him, what have they got? Anyway, he seems genuinely committed to the team, I'd be surprised if he chose to move.



> Wiggins has shown he's not a GC guy - Sky could, I'm sure, get the Green for Cav. Let Bradley concentrate on the oher GTs maybe.


That might be a bit harsh on Wiggy. If the wind is in the right direction, metaphorically speaking, he could be up there again. It looked as if something wasn't quite right from the Prologue. Cav could have had Green this year, if he hadn't sat up on that stage. He doesn't _need _to go anywhere.


----------



## mangaman (25 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> They've got the money. Not sure that HTC would ever let him go. Without him, what have they got? Anyway, he seems genuinely committed to the team, I'd be surprised if he chose to move.
> 
> 
> That might be a bit harsh on Wiggy. If the wind is in the right direction, metaphorically speaking, he could be up there again. It looked as if something wasn't quite right from the Prologue. Cav could have had Green this year, if he hadn't sat up on that stage. He doesn't _need _to go anywhere.



I'm not convinced about Brad. The 2009 was a pretty flat course that played into his hands.

He's won 3 Olympic Golds and is 31 years old.

I can't ever seeing him beating Contador or Schleck in the TDF. They'll only improve

Maybe next year change his goals - eg Vuelta and at the same time ride into form for the worlds TTs?

It seems more realistic to me.

Cav is 22 and the world of cycling is at his feet.

No-one would have believed he would have the stamiina to win Milan-San Remo, but he did aged 21. The guy's a phenomenon. He is already one of the best sprinters of all time and I suspect he'll get bored with that after a few more years and develop new skills.

I can't see him ever as as a GC contendor, but he could develop into a cobbled classics man. (I hope so - my racing highlights of the year are the Tour of Flanders and Paris-Roubaix). A British winner would be superb.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2010)

Cavtastic  !


----------



## mangaman (25 Jul 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Cavtastic !



That is a one word summary of all my BS


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

He is totally back to his best. I think he could develop into either a contender for Green or someone who can win classics on a more regular basis. For now though, I am sure he's happy being the fastest sprinter in the world...

As for Wiggins, I think 2009 will be his best result in the TdF. I think he can win some of the minor tours, and perhaps a classic or two but he's never going to get a podium place on a Grand Tour. Not now.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jul 2010)

I agree with that FM, Wiggins needs to refocus on races and disciplines that are more suited to his not inconsiderable abilities!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2010)

So smooth from Cav.

I think Wiggins has shown enough awareness and disarming self-criticism that he'll reassess his future strategy himself.


----------



## rustychisel (26 Jul 2010)

forget about Wiggo, time to find another horse.

As for Cavendish, he's a great sprinter. It's not true the loss of Renshaw made no difference, it meant Cav had to adapt his tactics to suit circumstances and he's done it superbly. The last 2 stage wins he essentially used Pettachi as his lead-out man then blew past with his better acceleration.

Brillo


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No, it was a screw-up, not a cunning coup. They would have got better coverage if they had kept the jerseys on for the stage and onto the podium for the team prize. As it was, by not clearing the kit change first, they ended up looking undignified, disorganised and humiliated.



I don't think anyone came out of that with any credit. The organisers looked petty, the Shack looked like skinny oddly tanned oafs rather than highly trained athletes. Lance will add it to his store of "The French hate me" stories, as will his less critical fans.

Need we also point out that the entire team has been riding with livestrong bands on the kit, and Lance himself has been riding a bike with a message from a different person affected by cancer every day? That the chalkbot has been daubing messages on the roads of France (as well as Nike's corporate logo and the Livestrong logo) all tour? 

The kit stunt was unnecesary and unworthy of them - it's telling that the last team I remember getting in trouble for this was Rock bloody Racing, ffs.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

Oh, and they signed in on St 20 in the Red & Grey Radioshack kit, which they then changed, apparently.


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> No, it was a screw-up, not a cunning coup. They would have got better coverage if they had kept the jerseys on for the stage and onto the podium for the team prize. As it was, by not clearing the kit change first, they ended up looking undignified, disorganised and humiliated.



Well, I'm not so sure. I could even agree with darkstar and think it very successful PR. Armstrong said as much in an interview afterwards. Whether it was intended that way or not, I'm not sure, but it worked. The jersey story was given loads of coverage on French tele. The TdF coverage even went into overdrive showing the shirt, pointing out the various differences etc, saying it was a worthy cause etc etc etc and saying 'but it was the rules'. And I agree. The Tour is bigger than any one rider, or any one team, or any one cause. Radioshack cannot believe otherwise. They MUST have known the rules, they must have known it was a no-no to change strip. I'm guessing here but I guess they didn't ask because they knew the answer. They chose a deliberate cause of action. 

Btw, they did wear the black jerseys for the team presentations, whether they were THE Livestrong jerseys, I don't know, but they looked like it to me. So it seems TdF PR tried to limit damage and reach a compromise.I'm just pleased they didn't give LA the mike on the podium! 

Regards Cavendish, and picking up on what others have said, here's what I posted on another forum. Sorry, can't be arsed re-wording it for here!

And of future, I think, I think ,we MIGHT have seen a corner turned for Cavendish. I think Renshaw's misfortune MIGHT have been Cavendish's making. We knew Cavendish was the fastest man over 50m, over 250m even, but we've now seem him go from further. More encouraging for me though is that we've now seen him win without a lead out, jumping other trains, hopping and dodging McEwan like. I think yesterday's win was a quite fantastic display of a sprinter's talents; he rounded the final bend and took Petachi's wheel then, as Petachi hinted to go left, Cavendish kicked right and got the jump. Pethachi had gone left and it was if Cavendish was undetected (had be borrowed McEwan's cloak of invisibility?!). I reckon he was gone before the others even knew he was there, they were sprinting for 2nd. I dunno, I tend to get excited and see things that aren't there, but I reckon we could now have a fully fledged green jersey winner. 

I'd like to see whichever team he's with next year change tactics with him, bring him on even more. Let him off the lead out train and develop him to a more rounded rider. I think we've seen he is more than a one trick pony.


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2010)

CyclingNews reports that they were the offending jerseys....


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2010)

I, for one, think it was a fantastic and worthwhile PR stunt by Lance and the Shack . At least the French nation are now aware of this new illness called cancer that Lance has discovered, and his comeback was largely about raising awareness. Good on him for alerting us to this hidden problem and let's hope some good comes of it.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2010)

scoosh said:


> Anyone know the top speed Cav has been clocked doing ? He was really motoring today .
> 
> Was watching it on ITV and, as they all approached the final bit, the camera was alongside Hoshovd and his Cervelo team lead-out man, then Cav came absolutely flying through in the background  - to win by a mile (well, OK 10 bike lengths, according to CB)



That was a classic bit of film - much better than if Cav had taken the left and gone in front of the camera. Just this white blur in the background!

Manx Missile indeed!

(Anyone know if that bit has been put on YouTube or similar?)


----------



## darkstar (26 Jul 2010)

Steve H said:


> Definitely the best sprinter - just wish he hadn't let up on the first sprint day now. Those extra points could have got him the jersey



Don't think he'll be worrying about the jersey to be honest, offer him 5 stage wins with no jersey or the green jersey and no stage win, I think I know which he'd sooner take!


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> I, for one, think it was a fantastic and worthwhile PR stunt by Lance and the Shack . At least the French nation are now aware of this new illness called cancer that Lance has discovered, and his comeback was largely about raising awareness. Good on him for alerting us to this hidden problem and let's hope some good comes of it.


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Well, I'm not so sure. I could even agree with darkstar and think it very successful PR. *Armstrong said as much in an interview afterwards.*


  
Bless your innocent little heart! Talk about every cloud having a silver lining!
I noticed that they'd put them back on for the podium shots, which proves my point. They were after PR material and campaign material, not just a five second slot on the news of them looking silly. As it is they don't have some of the shots they wanted, which would have been the team in the peloton, rolling along together, heading the pack around the Champs Elysees etc.
Trust me, no-one managing their PR would have pitched an idea that involved the whole team, plus Tex, being made to look like fools. That wouldn't do them or their image any good at all.


Now that Cav knows he isn't totally reliant on a full-on train, perhaps he might re-evaluate his aims? Although he still needs a lot of support getting over the mountains in the GTs.


----------



## darkstar (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Bless your innocent little heart! Talk about every cloud having a silver lining!
> I noticed that they'd put them back on for the podium shots, which proves my point. They were after PR material and campaign material, not just a five second slot on the news of them looking silly. As it is they don't have some of the shots they wanted, which would have been the team in the peloton, rolling along together, heading the pack around the Champs Elysees etc.
> Trust me, no-one managing their PR would have pitched an idea that involved the whole team, plus Tex, being made to look like fools. That wouldn't do them or their image any good at all.
> 
> ...


We know you don't like Armstrong, but you don't half commit lots of time writing about him! Find someone you actually like to spend time thinking about, jeez.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Now that Cav knows he isn't totally reliant on a full-on train, perhaps he might re-evaluate his aims? Although he still needs a lot of support getting over the mountains in the GTs.



Didn't he do this in the past though? I'm sure he's used other trains/no train in previous sprints.

I think his run of bad luck might be the making of him, he seems to have finished the tour a more mature individual than he started it this year.

I wonder if I'm the only person disappointed that Hushovd didn't take green? I rather liked the way he was reshaping the points competition into a "Rouleurs Jersey" with the contesting of intermediates &c.


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jul 2010)

darkstar said:


> We know you don't like Armstrong, but you don't half commit lots of time writing about him! Find someone you actually like to spend time thinking about, jeez.


Nothing to do with Armstrong, everything to do with the naive way that some people on here think that PR works. Just because you got on the news doesn't mean that you got what you wanted.


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Trust me, no-one managing their PR would have pitched an idea that involved the whole team, plus Tex, being made to look like fools. That wouldn't do them or their image any good at all.



True. Hadn't considered the effectiveness, or otherwise, of it all. Just the quantity. I was going by the old adage of 'no publicity is bad publicity'.

rich p; what (who?  cf Kimmage ) is this "cancer" of which you speak? Blimey, I thought I was a dab hand at sarcasm but I recognise a master when I see one!


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Didn't he do this in the past though? I'm sure he's used other trains/no train in previous sprints.



I pretty sure he has. It does seem (to me anyway) that the preferred HTC tactic for the TdF is the high speed, many carriaged train to deliver Cavendish to the 200m line. It's effective and gets results, I'm not knocking it by any stretch, but I do think it sells Cavendish short. I do believe he is capable of winning in other ways, as he has shown. And I think a green jersey winner should be more than that too... as you suggest later on,and I'll agree with. 



> I think his run of bad luck might be the making of him, he seems to have finished the tour a more mature individual than he started it this year.



Absolutely 100% agreed. That's pretty much in a nutshell what I meant in my earlier post, only I did it in my normal long winded wibble!



> I wonder if I'm the only person disappointed that Hushovd didn't take green? I rather liked the way he was reshaping the points competition into a "Rouleurs Jersey" with the contesting of intermediates &c.



No, you're not the only person. I'm with you on this one. He knew he couldn't beat Cavendish and Petachi in a sprint finish but wanted green. Ergo, contest the intermediates. To my mind, it's what I want the green jersey to be about.


----------



## montage (26 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Nothing to do with Armstrong, everything to do with the naive way that some people on here think that PR works. Just because you got on the news doesn't mean that you got what you wanted.




I read somewhere that the Landis scandel did wonders for phonak.....cannot find where I read this though!


----------



## Sambu (26 Jul 2010)

Were Sky giving Cav helping hand or was he just tagging on behind EBH?


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2010)

Sambu said:


> Were Sky giving Cav helping hand or was he just tagging on behind EBH?




The latter. I think one of Sky's many illusions was that EBH could sprint with the best.The test for them is to see how much they learn from this, their first GT otherwise the _attention to detail_ mantra is going to wear a bit thin.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> The latter. I think one of Sky's many illusions was that EBH could sprint with the best.



I think they were just giving it a go and driving it from further out precisely because they know that EBH is not a pure sprinter.


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> _I wonder if I'm the only person disappointed that Hushovd didn't take green? I rather liked the way he was reshaping the points competition into a "Rouleurs Jersey" with the contesting of intermediates &c.
> _



Not at all. I agree totally. The Green is for the points competition, not 'the sprinters jersey', as I'm sure it's been said before. 

Cav is the best spriner in the world right now bar none but he still has some maturing before claiming green...or winning _every_ flat stage!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2010)

Shadow said:


> Not at all. I agree totally. The Green is for the points competition, not 'the sprinters jersey', as I'm sure it's been said before.
> 
> Cav is the best spriner in the world right now bar none but he still has some maturing before claiming green...or winning _every_ flat stage!!



He almost certainly would have won it had he not sat up in that early sprint.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jul 2010)

I agree, it's part of his learning curve and I just hope he remembers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jul 2010)

And no doubt, after Cavendish's achievements at the tour, once again he will not be recognised and be unlucky at the "Sports Personality Of The Year" and the award will go to some footballer who underperformed at the World cup, but was seen running on the pitch, kicked the ball a couple of times and may also have scored a goal, just so that he can finish the year with something in his empty trophy cabinet, in that very dusty spot reserved for his World cup winners medal, and once again make the public believe that we are a great football nation and can win everything at that sport.

In all honesty I have not followed much sport apart from cycling this year, and cannot think of anyone who has really achieved much in sport this year so far. Perhaps a "tenner" at the bookies now on Cavendish to win SPOTY, could be a little earner.

I've been working nights in a crap job, one night to do, and I'm very tired so i'm entitled to be sarcastic and cynical to try and raise my dampening spirit..

He's 50/1 at Ladbrokes at the moment, behind the likes of Lewis and Button who have not done anything this year or have they?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2010)

zacklaws said:


> And no doubt, after Cavendish's achievements at the tour, once again he will not be recognised and be unlucky at the "Sports Personality Of The Year"



I can't see that he should this year, actually. He hasn't had such an impressive year in general, and he didn't get the Green*. He's still Britain's best male cyclist by far, but if you really want 'fairness', you should be pushing for Emma Pooley, who is at the moment, Britain's best cyclist IMHO. But of course she's a female cyclist and they don't count at all, do they?

*Of course, if Cav wins the Worlds, he will have a case...


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Jul 2010)

I doubt they will give it to any of the footballers, but they may well give it to someone who plays really good ping pong or something at the commonwealth games...


----------



## biking_fox (27 Jul 2010)

> behind the likes of Lewis and Button who have not done anything this year or have they?



They are currently 1st adn 2nd in the F1 world championship - which is only about halfway done. But I think that probably is more of an achievement than Cav finishing the Tour.

Still a few more months to go though, see who else actually achieves something.


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> _He's still Britain's best male cyclist by far,_ Best Sprinter: without a doubt; 'cyclist': I don't think so. All depends how 'best' is defined.
> 
> _you should be pushing for Emma Pooley, who is at the moment, Britain's best cyclist IMHO._ Quite so, and hugely underrated.


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2010)

biking_fox said:


> They are currently 1st adn 2nd in the F1 world championship - which is only about halfway done. But I think that probably is more of an achievement than Cav finishing the Tour.



_anyone,_including Cav, finishing Le Tour is more of an achievement anyone can do in one season of F1, but then I'm biased towards guys on 2 wheels rather than 4.

The whole SPOTY thing is nothing more than a glorified pub discussion IMO.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Jul 2010)

You have to be realistic and accept that as a sport, pro-cycling is not that popular in the UK

I don't have a source for figures, but I would bet money that the F1 had more people watching than the Paris finale last Sunday...


----------



## Foghat (30 Jul 2010)

You are no doubt right, zimzum, but cycling has gone up significantly in profile here in the last year or two. Hopefully this will be sustained until 2012 and beyond, but I fear Britain may fall flat at the Olympics. Good what a bit of lottery funding can do, though......


----------



## JNR (4 Aug 2010)

Spinney said:


> That was a classic bit of film - much better than if Cav had taken the left and gone in front of the camera. Just this white blur in the background!
> 
> Manx Missile indeed!
> 
> (Anyone know if that bit has been put on YouTube or similar?)



This link has it, but it doesn't have the commentary which made the clip for me.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6K_1Dnl0mdA


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2010)

JNR said:


> This link has it, but it doesn't have the commentary which made the clip for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6K_1Dnl0mdA



Thanks JNR

(I think it's a pity they cut to the aerial view quite so quickly on all the coverage...)


----------



## mangaman (5 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I can't see that he should this year, actually. He hasn't had such an impressive year in general, and he didn't get the Green*. He's still Britain's best male cyclist by far, but if you really want 'fairness', you should be pushing for Emma Pooley, who is at the moment, Britain's best cyclist IMHO. But of course she's a female cyclist and they don't count at all, do they?
> 
> *Of course, if Cav wins the Worlds, he will have a case...



If they knew, or cared, about cycling history - Cav's winning of Milan-San Remo at aged 23 was one of the best performances ever by a Brit. in any cycle event IMHO. I certainly gave him no chance. Unfortunately that was last year.

As you say if he wins the worlds - he may get a 2 second mention.

Hard to think of any great sportsmen this year. Unless Andy Murray wins the US Open or one of the Formula 1 people win.

A bit left-field, but Lee Westwood - the golfer, and a decent bloke by all accounts - will become golf's World number 1 if he wins this week. He has been incredibly consistent recently (and actually, like Cav, has a personality).

Neither will win though.

Jessica Ennis / Mo Farah?

It's usually something the BBC has excusive TV rights to


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2010)

Mo farah would be a great one to win it, and I would say deserves it.
Hard to beat the way in which Eddy Izzard won it though.
Murray in the semi finals could give him a chance


----------



## JNR (5 Aug 2010)

Spinney said:


> Thanks JNR
> 
> (I think it's a pity they cut to the aerial view quite so quickly on all the coverage...)



I was thinking the exact same thing, I even went and watched it on Sky+ since I hadn't deleted that particular programme. I still think it's a superb clip though, I'll remember that for a long time.

I wish I was as fast as Cav...


----------

